# NYT Article: E-Books on the iPad: iBooks vs. Kindle for iPad



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2010/04/03/03readwriteweb-e-books-on-the-ipad-ibooks-vs-kindle-for-ip-87405.html

A pretty straight forward, no bashing summary of the differences between the IBooks and Kindle App.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Some things they have right, but they've missed some things as well.  What I've found over the past 24 hours is that iBooks does allow highlights (in different colors) as well as bookmarks, but no note taking.  

The Kindle app doesn't allow you to change the brightness, although they fake you out a little so that you think you are adjusting the brightness.  What they appear to be doing is changing the background color on the page so that the overall screen appears darker.  If you look at the menu bar at the very top of the screen as you "adjust the brightness" in the Kindle app you'll see that it never changes - it's not a OS level screen dim, and, IMO, it's not as effective because it basically kills the contrast.

The Kindle iPad app, like the iPhone and PC and Mac apps, is very preliminary.  Now that the app is available on all the devices, I hope they start making a second pass on each platform.


----------

